# FET symptoms



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Just after a bit of advice please?

I am on day 13 of a medicated FET cycle, started with progynova on day 1 (3 times a day). I went for my day 12 scan yesterday and everything is looking good, lining is 8.2mm with 3 lines. Got transfer booked for Friday next week, with one of my blastocysts.

Up until this morning I have been feeling reasonably well, just having headaches in the evening, but this morning I woke up feeling really emotional and have even broke into tears twice!  

I feel generally unwell and a bit sore down below around my ovaries, which I wasn't expecting on this protocol. I've got a massive headache and I am exhausted. 

I start on the pessaries in the morning and know that I'll only feel worse! 

Sorry for the moan, but just wondered if any of you have experienced any of these symptoms? I had OHSS on my last cycle and had my transfer cancelled, so just getting a bit worried that things might not be going as they should.  

Thanks in advance for any of your comments xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Rach_1985

Sorry you are feeling unwell    Our 'journey's' are very similar (ohss and no transfer) , I am also having my fet on thursday and have been on progynova twice per day.
I have felt quite emotional the last 2 days too, but not unwell? I have had twinges in my tummy area, almost like af if coming??    If you feel no better on monday morning I would phone your clinic just to check all is ok. It is a worrying time and not knowing whats happening inside us is scary.   

Drink plenty of water and have an early night   

Sorry I cant be more helpful, hope you feel better soon, and your fet is successful.
Good luck
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ali,

Thanks for the reply. I had diarrhea last night and then was sick 5 times throughout the night, up until about 5am this morning   I've still got a massive headache but I'm hoping now that it was just a 24hr bug that was making me feel so poorly, as the sickness has thankfully passed now  

Yes, I keep feeling like AF is going to turn up, its horrible not knowing whats normal and whats not. I was supposed to start my pessaries this morning but how I was feeling (and know how they make me feel) I couldn't face them, so going to start them tonight. TBH, I thought I was being asked to start them quite early, as its only day 14 and ET isn't until day 19. 

Good luck for your transfer on Thursday! What stage are your embies at? xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Rach_1985, sorry to hear that you are not feeling well and emotional today.  Ali is right you should probably call the clinic tomorrow for a chat even if it is to put your mind at ease.  Im going through an FET and my ET is also this friday so it looks like you, me and ali will be on 2ww together so we can keep you company    and we can get through it together.  Im sorry I can't help any more with your sympotms, this is my first FET cycle and im doing it on a natural cycle and only took the HCG injection last friday.  I've been following Zita West's relaxtion cd and another relaxtion app on my phone to help me sleep and de-stress maybe you could try that to see if that helps you and might help get rid of your headache.  Keep drinking plenty of water and get some well deserved sleep spoil yourself.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

fingers crossed and sending lots of        and        that this will be all of our turn and that our 2ww with be filled with good news xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Rach - Hope by the time you read this you are feeling better, it does sound like you have a stomach bug or similar?? I dont think these are se of the drugs we are on?? But then I'm not a dr!!    I would take a paracetamol if the headache stays, they are fine to take apparently. 
My nurse said I need 5 doses of cyclogest pessaries before the transfer, so best if you try and face them tonight. It will all be worth it in the end i'm sure!    Let us know how you get on.   

Blueskye - We are all very similar cycle times, it will be nice to stay in touch and share the difficult times ahead.   
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ali, Bluesky,

Yes it would be good to keep in touch. 

Thankfully I am feeling a bit better this afternoon, I had some paracetamol and they seem to have done the job. I think I am a bit paranoid about this cycle failing due to the OHSS on the last attempt. 

Im going to start my utragestone pessaries later this evening.

BlueSky, I have got an IVF relaxation CD, I used it on my last cycle but not so far on this cycle. Good Idea, I'll get it out tonight


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi rach and bluesky.
Hope you are both doing ok?
Rach - Did you start the pessaries? I have to start tonight!    You feeling better?

Bluesky - I have got the natal therapy cd, i used it in my fresh cycle, but never made it to transfer, so hid it in the drawer. I'll dig mine out too.   

We got a call today asking how many embies we want to thaw!! We didn't think it was our decision!! Anyway we have decided on 6 for now (we have 16). What plans do you 2 have for thawing?
Take care 
ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi ladies.

Ali, what stage are your embies at? were they frozen on day 1, 2, 3 or 5? When will they thaw them?

I was feeling a little better towards sunday evening, so took my pessaries, and then felt so awful, was up all sunday night. felt sick (but wasn't) had the worst period pains ever and was having to breathe through the pain like i was in labour! For the second night in a row I asked my husband to come home from work on nights (at about 3am) and he wanted to take me to A&E. I didn't want to go in case they did anything detrimental to my treatment. 

Was in the bath at 6am this morning and just waiting for the nurses office to open at 9am to speak with them. Told them all my symptoms and they said it sounds like a bug rather than anything relating to my treatment and that its definitely not the utrogeston pessaries. I think it was a bit distressing for my hubby to see me like that last night and he said maybe i should stop the treatment and that we didn't need to have a baby to be happy, bless him.  

Anyway, one thing the nurse did say is that if I'm unwell and my immune system is down,  then i may want to consider cancelling this treatment cycle, as my chances will be reduced and that it could be a waste of my embies, and that I was to call them back tomorrow and let them know what i want to do, but that if i am continuing with the treatment then i must keep on my 400mg utrageston every 12 hours. I feel a bit torn as to what to do?! 

I took my pessaries after i got off the phone to the nurse and then went to bed, and didn't wake up until 3pm this afternoon!!! I feel like i have already endured 2 weeks of headaches and drowsiness from the progynova tablets and don't want to abandon this cycle. I did feel better after getting up this afternoon so I'm going to see how i feel tomorrow. I just feel like iv already had one cycle cancelled due to OHSS and i really want to have my transfer...but not if its unlikely to then not work. 

I do feel much better now, but wonder if the damage might already be done? Iv just tried to drink lots of water today and had a healthy salad. I guess I'll see how how I feel tomorrow. 

How you both doing?  xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rach - I would see how you feel just before you call them. It is a difficult decision to make, we want it all NOW! But then it would make sense to give it your all, and be 100% during the tx. I think as long as you feel well during the transfer time and the 2ww then it should be ok, but then i'm no specialist in fertility or ilnesses!   

It sounds like you have been really suffering and after ohss aswell it must of been tough lately! 
Let us know what you decide?

My embies were frozen on day 2 (because of ohss aswell). They are taking them out of the freezer today, i'm scared but very excited, we have never got this far before. The clinic will call us later to let us know how they are thawing.

Back later, good luck with your decision.   
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ali,

Wow, how scary, did the clinic give you a call with the update? How many embies are you hoping to have transfered from the 6? and if they are thawing them today for a tx on Friday, does that mean they are taking them to blastocyst?

BlueSkye1983, when are they thawing your embies? What stage were they frozen at?

I feel so grateful to have my 6 little frozen blastocysts. Well, i wasn't feeling very well last night again, went to the doctors this morning, who wasn't sure what was up with me, then told me to go back to the clinic, so off i trot and they couldn't see anything wrong either. Their only thoughts are that it could be my appendix (but unlikely) or possibly ureter infection (but no sign of infection). Or something that will just clear itself up! I'm glad to report that i am feeling better this afternoon, but the pain seems to kick off later at night, so I guess tonight will be the test!  

Rach xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Rach,

Sorry for the delayed reply, ben not stop all week preparing for tomorrow   

I have absolutely no idea when they are thawing them, i think its in the morning as not heard from them.  My clinic freeze the embies to a glass like state and not on ice (something like that) so It will be in the morning I think.  I can't remember now but the 3 were blastocyst and 2 out of the 3 embies were grade 1 and the 3rd was a 2 I think I will see tomorrow now its all been a mindfield of information.

How are you feeling now, I see you havent been very well are you feeling any better?  What time are you going in tomorrow?  They are ringing me in the morning with my time.

Off for a bath now to relax then bedtime.

Will speak to you tomorrow.

Lots of        for both of us.

Fingers crossed and big   

Blueskye
xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Rach - Hope you are feeling well. I had transfer yesterday, 2 embies both grade 1!! (6 cell and a 5 cell). Test day is 23rd, feels like a long time away!
When is your transfer? 
Take care   
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi girls,

I've had a rough couple of days emotionally but I had my transfer this afternoon, I now have one hatching blastocyst on board. The clinic only needed to thaw one, so I still have 5 blastocysts in the freezer.

Bluesky - how did you get on today? Keeping my fingers crossed that all went well.

Ali, great news for you. My OTD is also 23rd September! I do have 10 internet early pregnancy tests though, and I think I'll probably start testing from a weeks time. I know its not advised and could cause unnecessary heartache, but its just the honest truth that I won't be able to wait!

God, I already feel a _slight slight slight _ cramp (which can't be anything so quickly), so I know I will be symptom spotting! Glad I am going back to work on Monday to distract me 

Hopefully were now all PUPO xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rach - Conratulations on being pupo! It feels strange doesn't it!    I'm symptom spotting too, every twinge or feeling i am so aware of. We went out last night for dh's parents birtrhday and came home as soon as dinner was done, i had a starnge feeling in my tummy and was panicking i think. When we got home i felt fine again??   
Great news on the 5 remaining frosties! 
I'm determined not to test early, not sure how long i'll last though.   

Blueskye - How did your transfer go?   

Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ali,

Hows it going?! Well, I have had a little ache/very mild pain in my left hand side since transfer on Friday afternoon. I woke up this morning and it has gone, I want my pain back!!!   I know its most likely that it wasn't anything, but my blastocyst was already hatching when it was transfered, so thought there is a small possibility that its starting to implant   But nothing today, gosh, its going to be a long week, hehe  

I've not got any plans for today, just at my dads. Took a stroll to the local shop earlier to pick a couple of magazines up to distract me...its not working! 

I found this info, thought you might find it interesting to see what might be happening, if you don't already know: 

**this is what happens in a 3dt : 
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

=========== 

**this is what happens in a 5dt : 
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 


Bluesky, how are you doing? xx


----------



## laurenelhall (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

this is my first time on fet and having  to DR etc. I was just wondering if anyone has felt nauseous on the drugs and had breast pains? I have had the usual headaches and i am feeling completely exhausted but last few days feel sick and having growing pains in my boobs. i am due to stop injections on wednesday and having transfer next tuesday.

Thanks in advance for any advice. x


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

laurenelhall - I did a natural FET and was my first time with this type of transfer but when i was on the medication for the inital treatment I had terrible tender breasts and felt so sick too.  Have you contacted your clinic just for a chat?  Might be worth ago.  Hope you are feeling better soon and good luck for ET Tuesday.  Keep us posted.

Ali and Rach - Transfer went really well thanks, and so glad yours did too     .  I was awake from 4am with butterflies and they didnt ring me till 10am.  I went in for 11:30 and I had 1 perfect little embryo transfered.  After having along chat with the embryologist on the phone in the morning I went on their recommendadtion of one embie and I really happy with that.  The one they transfered was perfect, at the start of its journey it wouldnt have been a day 3 transfer but reached day 5, reached blastocyst and became my top embie.  It survived the thaw so this one is my little fighter, my little solider.  When it was transfered you could see it on the screen and shot in there, so it obviously couldnt wait to get in there to be warm and snuggled in   .

I left awful after transfer in so much pain and light headed I came home to bed and been taking it easy.  Im staying at my mums so she looking after me but today I am offically bored.  A day feels like a week!!!  I woke up yesterday feelng so sick and also have had pains on my left han side.  Today I feel like i have period pains but im not delving too much into it and trying to remain positive that that is just the little soldier attaching an adjusting!!!

My test date is the 26th which I think it too far away and will prob do a test early on too   .  Thanks for the day by day list Rach thats fab to see and something to keep reminding yourself of.  Thanks.

Hope you are both ok, I will be speaking to you both soon so I dont go insane!!!

Big      and lots of        for all of us.

xx


----------



## laurenelhall (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Blueskye! sending lots of    and    your way. Hope this is your time, you sound like you more than deserve it! All the best and hope i read you have a BFP soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not been on for a couple of days. I was back at work from yesterday, its sooo good to have something else to think about. I was planning on having the whole 2 weeks off, but due to a change in my personal circumstances I came back straight away, and I am glad I did.

Well I'm 4dp 5dt and I'm not really feeling any different. Occasionally think I have a niggling feeling in my uterus area, but then tell myself off because I think I am imagining it!  

Laurenelhall, welcome to our thread! I don't remember having any breast tenderness, but I think everyone is different.

Bluesky, your little emby sounds fab! I only had a SET with a blastocyst, mine was enforced due to being NHS funded,  but I think it would have been a really difficult decision for me to make if I could have 2 transfered. I am a twin myself (non identical) and always said that I would not like twins myself.

How you doing Ali? xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Girls

Rach - Sounds like i'm having the same sort of pains as you in my tummy, my (.)(.) are tender too but thats normal when af is due anyway. I'm tryin got keep busy to think of other things but it's not that easy!  Thanks for the day by day list, i keep looking at it to check whats sholud be happening each day!  
Nearly 1 week down and only 1 other to go! Hope your little embies has snuggled in tightly 

Blueskye - Glad your top embie made it safely in there. I couldn't see the screen, dh watched though. The nurse gave me a picture of them in my womb, made me feel funny looking at it   Hope you are feeling well now after the et.

Laurenelhall - Hi, hope you are feeling better now, DR is horrible isn't it. I didn't feel sick but it made me feel really miserable. I was a right sulker towards the end!  Good luck.

Better go, i'm supposed to be meeting my mom in town.
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

hope you're all coping with the 2ww. I have an acupuncture session in half an hour, i love going their because it's done by a fertility specialist who also is a nurse and works for my clinic, so I get to ask her any questions that I might have or be worrying about, she is really good with me.

well, I am going to start testing from tomorrow morning, I know I'll only be 7dp 5dt and I'm not really expecting to see a bfp yet, but it's been a date for me to aim for, rather than waiting another week. I'll then just test every day from tomorrow until my otd, yes I know  

I don't really have any incling either way whether it has worked or not. I want veiny boobies or something, haha  

talk soon,
Rach xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I hope you are all doing really well and are taking it easy and keeping yourselves occupide.  Sending lots of        and      to you all and that your embies are snuggled in tightly.

Unfortunaetly I come baring bad news!!!  Well it has certainly been a rollercoaster this week.  I have been feeling fab, so positive, I felt different all week in a good way, felt sick and had butterflies in my belly, I felt as if things were going my way.  However I woke at 02:30 this morning to find that I had started to bleed     .  I was really poorly I passed out on the toilet i was in there about 15 mins and was so pale, in so much pain, had the sweats and then the chills.  It was awful.  I didnt go back to sleep so have been a very long day.  I spoke with the clinic and I still have to do my test on the 26th and call them with the result they said it still could have worked but we all know that it hasn't!!!  So unfortunately this time is it another failure!!!  

Im going back in on my next period to go again and we will arrange that when I ring with the result.  I have 2 more frozen embryos so will have them both on another cycle and then thats it me done, I want to go again before the end of the year so if it doesn't work I can start a new year without this hanging over me.  Sounds awful doesn't it!!!  I went to the doctors this evening as felt awful blood pressure etc is fine and he thinks the fainting was some sort of syndrome where by its your body trying to cope with whats happening but Im going for blood tests and an ecg tomorrow as I have palpertations too and Im so cold which is not me at all. 
  
Blueskye
xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Bueskye I'm so sorry    I cant imagine how you must be feeling   I hope you can get some answers on why this is happening, and find the strength to carry on. Sending lots of   your way.
Take care
Ali x


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Blysky,

So sorry that you are feeling so awful and this is happening to you. It's so strange what you are experiencing, hopefully you can get some answers soon. I totally understand about wanting to go again this year and then have next year clear if you don't get the outcome you want, this IVF lark takes over your whole life doesn't it.

Let us know who you're feeling in a few days, sending you      

Rach xx


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry ive not replied, ive been taking some time out and relaxing trying to find the strength.  Feeling alot better tan last week, still have the dizzy spells and feeling very tired but ive not been doing anything for the last 2 weeks so popping to the shop takes it out of you.  Im going back to work tomorrow, boo.  Still have to do my test sunday and ring the clinc with the result.  I have done 2 test already and both negative so onto the next.

Rach and Ali, enough doom and gloom from me how are you ladies getting on you gone crazy yet with the wait?  How are you both feeling, have you done any tests yet?  Hope you both are ok.

xx


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi bluesky,

gosh the dizzy spells don't sound nice, sorry your not feeling well still. Make sure you take it real easy when you go back to work xx

Well I have been testing for a week now! Got a BFP with a clearblue digital on monday, then did my clinics test yesterday (HPT) and that was a BFP too. I'm not getting carried away because I have had some light bleeding on a couple of days recently. 

Iv got my scan booked for 7th october, so 2 weeks yesterday. Its quite early but I have tubal issues which put me at a higher risk of an ectopic pregnancy, so they like to scan early. I just hope its not too early, because I'll only be approx 6w4d and its borderline whether a heartbeat will be seen so early, then I'll panic even more! 

Ali, how about you, not heard from you in a while? X


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi sorry i have not posted to update, been busy and it isn't good news anyway. We did a clearBlue yesterday and it was a BFN.
Congratulations Rach, and good luck for your scan. Hope the bleeding was nothing to worry about.
Blueskye -    Hope you are on the mend and feel better soon. Maybe we wil cycle together very soon, and get what we deserve. Take care of you.   
We are deciding wether to do fet again or go for another fresh cycle??     

Lots of luck to you both
Ali x


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Rach, Congratulations thats really good news, good luck for your scan and I hope the bleeding eases up for you and that its nothing to worry about.  Keep us posted how you scan goes and keep thinking postive and take things easy   xx

Ali, Im really sorry to hear about your result , I hope you are doing ok   .  Yeah hopefully we will be cycling together again soon    xx
I rang the clinic today and I have to ring on day one of next period to book in again so Im hoping to be back in for beginning of november   .  Im going to be having my last 2 FET implanted as long as they survive    , this is my last attempt after that Im handing in the towel.  Have you made a decision as to whether fresh or fet or have you got to speak to the clinic about it?

Blueskye
xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Ladies,
So sorry to hear that some of you have had ahorrible horrible bfn this time. I know how it hurts.    
And congratulations to Rach on your bfp! sO LOVELY to see it has worked.

i hope you don't mind me asking but are/were you on gestone or cyclogest?

julsxx


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Juls,

Sorry for the delayed responce. I did have a medicated FET but I was/am only on progynova (estrogen) and utrogestan (preogestone), all being well I'll stay on these until im 12 weeks.

Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats Rach and sorry to hear of the others negative results... I should be doing FET with my only 2 frozen embryos once my lining does what it is supposed to do. I am currently on progynova to hep it along as my lining is the issue and i have already have 2 ectopics and  failed ivf fresh cycle. I am praying my frosties that and they stick as this it for me too BlueSkye. I understand what you mean about moving on in the new year. 

I am praying fro all of you and Rach you continue to grow and keep happy and healthy.

Take care ladies and thanks for the support.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been following this thread and wanted to send lots of   to those with disappointing (devastating) news, and big congrats to those with positives!


I'm going for FET soon, not got a date yet, consult is 19th but that's sort of to tie up the loose ends from our previous cycle and assess the situation given how the pregnancy ended. We are going private for it this time and I know there's no waiting list so hoping to go and get booked in straight away. I'm due my period a couple of days after the consult. Not sure how fast they would move on it but part of me is hoping   to go on this cycle. Anyway, after all that waffle. I am presuming that it will be a medicated cycle as I have PCOS, but I just don't have a clue how that works (I'm a scientist to, so a bit embarrassing that I don't know my **** from my elbow with this!) could some one give me a time plan/ clue of what drugs are involved or direct me to a guide on how it works please?


Thanks people


Don't know what I'd do without my FF friends to guide me!


Wendy


----------



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Jamaicababytrying,  Im really      for you that this is your time and that you will see your BFP keep thinking     .  How are you feeling?  Your slightly ahead of me, im waiting for AF which should be late next week so hopefully this time next month I will be keeping my last 2 little frosties warm and we can share the experience together    Hope you are ok xx


Hi Wendycat, Im so sorry to hear what happened to you my thoughts are with you and its lovely to hear that you are strong enough to now carry on   .  I had my first FET Aug/Sept and mine was through a monitored natural cycle.  I have PCSO but mine is very very mild so will be different for everybody and what medication needed.  With FET they montitor you like you are going through the medicated IVF/ICSI cycle and monitor the size of your folicles and go by ovulation whether that is natural or medicated.  I had the HCG injection to make me ovulate but that was the only medication i took.  Once ovulated you don't go in for egg colection 2 days later you would then go back in on day 3 or 5 to have the FET which is the same timescales as having a fresh embryo planted.  I hope that makes sense!  Sorry if you have had an FET and know about that.  Maybe one of the other girls can talk you through how a monitored medical fet cycle works.  Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Rach_1985 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Wendy,

On my medicated cycle I should have started progynova tablets on day one of my cycle, 1 tablet taken orally 3 times a day. Actually my drugs didn't arrive until the morning of day 3. I rang my clinic and they were still happy for me to start taking these from day 3 and start this cycle, which I was happy about. 

I was booked in for a scan on day 10 of my cycle. I had a vaginal scan to check the thickness of my lining and my ovaries. Think on a medicated cycle they are checking that the ovaries aren't doing anything and mine were nice and quite! I think my lining was about 8mm, at my clinic they like it to be 8mm or more so they were happy with this, as it would continue to thicken up before ET. 

As my embryo's were frozen as blastocysts then my ET was booked for one week later, on cycle day 19, if you are having day 2or3 embryo's replaced then ET would be 2-3 days sooner. I had to start on utrogestan pessaries vaginally before ET, I was advised to start taking these from cycle day 14, so I was on them 5 days before ET. I took 2x200mg capsules in the morning, and another 2x200mg capsules in the evening (12hr apart). I wasn't scanned at all again. My ET was planned for 16:30, the embryologist rang me at 13:00 to say that my blastocyst had survive the thaw and that everything was ok to go in for transfer as planned. 

Transfer went ok and I was advised to continue on progynova and utrogestan, keeping the dosage the same. As you know, I had BFP and have been told to continue with the medication until 12weeks. 

I did feel very tired for about the first week on the progynova until my body got used to it, I also got headaches. I didn't enjoy the pessaries at all to begin with but I wasn't too strict on taking 12hrs apart, once I made them more timely, I felt much better.


Hope that makes sense as I'm using my blackberry.

Good luck everyone with your next cycle xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for the replies.


So  medicated cycle about three weeks to ET? I had it in my head it would be about six weeks. I really ought to wait and see what they say LOL Building myself into a blind panic!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Meant to say, congrats on your BFP!


----------

